# pirated microsoft office 2007



## comptonsk8er

im thinking about downloading a verison of microsoft office 2007 from bittorent and it comes with the key will microsoft find out its pirated with the updates or will microsoft think that its legitamate because it has the key


----------



## leSHok

you obviously didnt read the rules of the forum...


----------



## holdenssx

Well if you read the rules, you'd know its not allowed to talk about this.


----------



## Shane

Dont download pirated software..theres a good free alternative called
Openoffice


----------



## comptonsk8er

ok so they will know then and where can i download openoffice mrbass.org


----------



## Shane

http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## X2BreakOfFate

they will if your posting stuff about downloading it and cracking their software illegally in a computer forum
lol
i've got a few cuss words for stupid people like you lol
jk but seriously
open office
star office
go with linux, everythings free there.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Nevakonaza said:


> Dont download pirated software..theres a good free alternative called
> Openoffice


x2 

Or check out abiword. Its a lightweight word processor that i find decent.


----------



## paratwa

Or Google office, it's online and free.

http://www.google.com/google-d-s/intl/en/tour1.html


----------



## epidemik

paratwa said:


> Or Google office, it's online and free.
> 
> http://www.google.com/google-d-s/intl/en/tour1.html



With lots of handy features if your collobarating or sharing your work.
mm i love google. 

Did you know al gore is a senior adviser of google. I never woulda guess but my history teacher brought it up.


----------



## tremmor

X2break............you are stupid. 
this is not uncommon and always will happen with people.
I mostly don't talk about it here and  don't care. Im curious. do you buy this sheet!

sometime people do ask legit questions like about proxy.
You are not allowed to talk about such things here.
thats stupid. we use creditcards, email. legal activity. Even the mods i think have a little tolerance and can separate right from wrong.   

p.s. 
I love the comment a week ago ....
we are not allowed to talk about such activity.  (proxy)
REPORTED!

Im a mod and like the site because of the knowledgeable people here.
Butt come on now.  

is this a liability issue with such guidelines?


----------



## cybereclipse

comptonsk8er said:


> im thinking about downloading a verison of microsoft office 2007 from bittorent and it comes with the key will microsoft find out its pirated with the updates or will microsoft think that its legitamate because it has the key



yes, they will find out, come kick your door in, and haul u away for pirating microsoft office....seriously..

read the forum rules, then go and download openoffice


----------



## X2BreakOfFate

tremmor said:


> X2break............you are stupid.
> this is not uncommon and always will happen with people.
> I mostly don't talk about it here and  don't care. Im curious. do you buy this sheet!
> 
> sometime people do ask legit questions like about proxy.
> You are not allowed to talk about such things here.
> thats stupid. we use creditcards, email. legal activity. Even the mods i think have a little tolerance and can separate right from wrong.
> 
> p.s.
> I love the comment a week ago ....
> we are not allowed to talk about such activity.  (proxy)
> REPORTED!
> 
> Im a mod and like the site because of the knowledgeable people here.
> Butt come on now.
> 
> is this a liability issue with such guidelines?



Dude, everything you just said, made no sense. Litterally, something about legit questions and proxies, the jumping to credit cards and then proxy... Um... He asked if he would get caught downloading Microsoft Office 2007 and used the serial key. Thats dumb... he's posting that question in a public forum, of course Microsoft can find out if you bluntly state in a PUBLIC forum that your probably going to download one of their most expensive products illegally.  How am I stupid? Seriously, at least I can get a point across.


----------



## X2BreakOfFate

PS, your not a mod, your a bronze, and you cant type.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I will never buy Microsoft Office ever!  Open Office is fulfills all my wants in word processing and best of all it's FREE like others have already said.


----------

